# My Letter to Nissan, Re: No 2008 XTrail in Canada



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

Hi guys! A while ago, I'd mentioned I would send a letter to Nissan to address my concerns over the unavailability of the 2008 XT in Canada. I've finally gotten around to it, and will be sending the letter tomorrow. Here's a copy of what I'm sending, in case you're curious. Might not lead to anything, but it's worth a try. I'm also send a CC to Nissan head office in Japan.

- Paul 
_____________________________________________________

Dear sir or madam,

I am the proud owner of a 2006 XTrail SE. I am very satisfied with the truck, and by far, it’s the best vehicle I have ever owned. I find it reliable, rugged, comfortable, and fun to drive. In fact, I was so impressed by the vehicle’s reviews, that I leased one from a dealership two hours away (Fredericton Nissan), the closest one to my home. I have learned that the new 2008 XTrail will not be available in Canada. In its place will be the Rogue. 

First off, is there any truth to this rumour? If so, I am greatly disappointed. As a member of a Nissan Forums group, through which loyal fans have influenced several people in buying an XTrail, I assure you that I am not alone. I have visited the Rogue pages of the Nissan Canada site and read some literature about the vehicle. In short, it’s not the XTrail.

I think it is an unwise decision to drop the XTrail from the Canadian market. I would not hesitate to purchase or lease another XT once my present lease expires. Several of my friends from the forum site and countless others would agree. 

I await your timely and hopefully favourable response.


----------



## bonny-vee (May 1, 2007)

I'm with you, pgames38! Although just bought an X-Trail BV, so won't be in the market for
(hopefully!) a number of years yet. Don't find the Rogue appealing at all. From the pictures I've seen, I'm not sure I like the '08 Trail better than the '07 (I'd have to see it in the flesh) but agree it's way better than the Rogue. Maybe Nissan should've pulled a 'Jeep'.
Just as the Compass/Patriot seems to appeal to feminine/masculine Jeepers respectively, maybe Nissan could have a feminine(Rogue)/masculine(X-Trail 2 vehicles off the same platform split! Then they could rename the Rogue the Vogue! Sorry for being a little sexist but it just seems like the Rogue/X-Trail line up the same way the Compass/Patriot do.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I like your letter and agree with you 100%. I don't like the rogue at all. I must admit that it has a much more modern looking interior but that is it. The rogue looks like a little Murano and driving a rogue is going to be the same as someone driving an H3 (HUMMER). Yea it might look like the big one but everyone knows it's the limp version. 

At least the X Trail has it's own distinct identity.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

bonny-vee said:


> Don't find the Rogue appealing at all. From the pictures I've seen, I'm not sure I like the '08 Trail better than the '07 (I'd have to see it in the flesh) but agree it's way better than the Rogue.
> Maybe Nissan should've pulled a 'Jeep'.
> Just as the Compass/Patriot seems to appeal to feminine/masculine Jeepers respectively, maybe Nissan could have a feminine(Rogue)/masculine(X-Trail 2 vehicles off the same platform split!


If the Rogue is little different to the Qashqai I don't think it's intended as an Xt replacement. The Qashqai is pretty much just a small saloon available with 4WD as an option.

Having sat in the new Xt but not driven it, I'd say it does improve on the current model slightly. It's longer, has some nice touches, and deals with some of the less-loved bits of the current Xt. I think most Xt owners would approve.

Despite looking like the present Xt it is built on the same platform as the Rogue and Qashqai.

The original Xt was launched a few years later in Canada than elsewhere and my guess would be the same _could_ happen again, dependent on how well it sells in other markets.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Myself too, living in montreal canada, saw the 08 xtrail pics and it would be nice if we had it along side the rogue this fall.

Does nissan canada need it? Would it sell? Well lets think about it, altima v6 and maxima, sentra and versa.

I belive canadians need the xtrail more so that the armada!


----------



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

vickenp said:


> Myself too, living in montreal canada, saw the 08 xtrail pics and it would be nice if we had it along side the rogue this fall.
> 
> Does nissan canada need it? Would it sell? Well lets think about it, altima v6 and maxima, sentra and versa.
> 
> I belive canadians need the xtrail more so that the armada!


I agree. Rogue is targeting at different market from X-trail. I have a 2002 Pathfinder and thinking of downsizing because of the fuel consumption. I have checked the X-trail and Rogue and also possibly the Infiniti EX35. Both the Rogue and EX35 are in the new segment CUV or coupe SUV with sloping end, look at the BMW X6 which is more like a 5 door hatch back more than conventional X5. 

I believe majority of Canadian buyers who buy small SUV are for saver winter driving. The CUV should drive better (if the suspension is as car like as they claim) in everyday life. I am more nervous when driving my Pathfinder in highway than my Sentra. Too much body roll with the Pathy. I think the CUV is ideal if properly designed.


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

It is sad that Nissan made the X-Trail obsolete, but they made the mistake of not introducing the X-Trail years ago. Many people know the CR-V, RAV4, Escape, etc., but not many know of the X-Trail due to the lack of time/marketing, here in Canada. 

On a personal note, I love the X-Trail and I will have one by Friday. Also, we have a unique vehicle that we love and enjoy. Remember this: the demise of the X-Trail is the reason why the Rogue is here. The roots of the Rogue is what we drive. Enjoy it while we have it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It also means that those of you who look after their exy and keep it in good shape can be almost guaranteed to sell it for a good price as there won't be anything out there like it anymore. ....yep, a collectors car


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

saw the rogue in person the other day...its small esp the interior


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

I can see a large number of old X Trails in the future being maintained and kept alive in Canada. It'll be the body that goes first (common Nissan fault), so keep it clean and protected!


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

if the price is gonna be that good - ship them over from the UK


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> if the price is gonna be that good - ship them over from the UK


You could ship over the new model from Europe with LHD. What a coup that'd be! Wonder how much it would cost you in dollars...? Probably quite pricey at the current exchange rate.


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Sulphur man said:


> You could ship over the new model from Europe with LHD. What a coup that'd be! Wonder how much it would cost you in dollars...? Probably quite pricey at the current exchange rate.



Or, just move to Europe, lol. It would be worth it just for the new X-trail, . Seriously, I agree with you "Sulphur man". There are going to be quite a few X-Trails around. They are catching on, maybe because of the Rogue, or maybe people want something different then many of those other SUVs in her class. 

I am going to be getting my 2005 Nissan X-Trail SE in a few days (Friday) and I will make sure that she is well looked after. And, the dealership that I am buying her from gets quite a few X-trails and they sell very quickly. When I first saw the X-Trail, I wanted her. She stands out, looks rugged and suited for the trails, snow, etc. I get more excited as I get closer to owning my X-Trail.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

If the Rogue does take over in Canada it must be for financial reasons. Maybe the Rogue is built in the States? Not sure. 

However, I agree with you on the original X Trail. It was probably a bit flukey, but the selectable 4x4 system, the P12 chassis and the size and lightness of the vehicle really struck a chord. Especially for people who didn't want a huge 'gas guzzling' 4x4 cluttering up the drive.

The new model doesn't seem to have quite the same appeal. It's been made to kind of look like the original but doesn't really give the same 'flavour'. Witness the exciting concept:










Compared with the 'customer clinic' led and rather odd-looking repacement:










Which one looks as if it's been at the pies to you?


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Sulphur man said:


> However, I agree with you on the original X Trail. It was probably a bit flukey, but the selectable 4x4 system, the P12 chassis and the size and lightness of the vehicle really struck a chord. Especially for people who didn't want a huge 'gas guzzling' 4x4 cluttering up the drive.




I agree. And, that photo you posted is very eye appealing! I love that clean look and the snow shows the glossiness of the paint. Nice photo upload.


----------



## mtnrider (Aug 3, 2007)

I saw the Rogue at the dealership yesterday. Or mini Murano. Or urban SUV. Looks good. Would prefer the Murano though because of the roominess.
Definately targetting a different market.

I was surprised when the salesperson told me that the "replacement" for the Xtrail would be the Xterrra. Too bad for Nissan. When it's time to replace our Xtrail hopefully Nissan will come out with a mini Xterra. If not ?.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

mtnrider said:


> I was surprised when the salesperson told me that the "replacement" for the Xtrail would be the Xterrra.


Sounds like some sort of alliance with the US market is happening. The Yanks must have complained about not having an exy in the U.S, so they're shifting their Xterra over to you guys. Completely different car and size, so I don't know how can it be considered an xtrail replacement


----------



## mtnrider (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm guessing since the majority of SUV owners are more of the urban type, manufactures would rather go in that direction. If you want something more utilitarian they have the Xterra.

What i don't think Nissan gets is that there is still a market for "real" small size SUVs.
I can't take the Rogue on some of our Mtn bike/Hiking/Camping roads that we have in our back yard. So sad.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh dear. Just saw a pic of an Xterra. Looks like it hit every branch...

A replacement? Someone should be shot!


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

I see many X-Terra (s) here. Honestly, I would much rather see them then domestic SUVs in the same class. Although the X-Terra isn't an X-Trail, they aren't that bad on my eyes. Speaking in SUVs, I have seen many of the older Pathfinder (s) here. I have seen many Nissan SUVs and it is good to see the "big 3" fade further and further out of the picture.


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

Hi everyone... I apologize, but I have not sent the letter to Nissan yet. Blame it on procrastination on my part.


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

I parked right behind a Nissan Rogue at the nearest Nissan dealership. I got out of my X-Trail and I was actually embarrassed to be behind the Rogue. The salesman said, "That is replacing the X-Trail." I am sure that he could see the disgust on my face and hear the disgust in my voice. With that being said, no thanks to the Rogue.


----------

